# Meine Probleme mit Gentoo

## Aldo

Hallo Community, hier mal meine Erfahrungen, die ich mit Gentoo-Linux gemacht habe:

Die Live-CD von 1.4rc2 startet nicht auf meinem Rechner.

Leider gab eine Nachfrage hier auch keine Hilfe.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=174263#174263

Also Netzwerkkarte raus, eine NE2k-PCI rein, von der CD 1.2 gestartet, 1.4rc2 stage1 installiert und los gehts.

Das erste was mir auffiel, der Download-Server ist trotz DSL grottenlahm. Mehr als 10kps sind nicht drin.

Naja, hab ja Zeit...

Nach fast 2 Tagen dann Stage 3 erreicht, also mal ein 'emerge kde' probiert.

Fängt auch ganz gut an, aber dann bricht die Installation irgendwann ab: libpng kann nicht gefunden werden.

Na toll! Also spaßenshalber 'emerge rsync' und dann 'emerge kde' -> libpng not found on Server.

Also ich hab langsam genug.

Nach fast 3 Tagen (wegen der elenden Downloadrate) muß ich feststellen, daß Gentoo wohl doch nicht so toll ist wie ich gehofft hatte.

Wie kann es denn sein, daß Dateien nicht geladen werden können?

Also mittlerweile habe ich es aufgegeben und wieder Suse 7.3 mit Kernel 2.4.16 und KDE 3.1 installiert.

Seltsamerweise ohne Probleme...

mfg

Aldo

----------

## Donnergurgler

Hi Aldo,

die Pakete von Gentoo kannst Du von mehr als einem Server

runterladen,  auf Gentoo.org findest Du jede Menge Mirrors dazu.

Die Dänen sind wohl recht schnell, aber auch die dt. Mirrors

sind nicht die langsamsten.

Bei 'libpng' bin ich mir sicher, dass da noch mehr stand. Zum

Beispiel wie das Paket mit vollem Namen heißt (libpng.x.tar.gz ...).

Das kannst Du Dir von jedem beliebigen Server im Netz runterladen,

nach /usr/portage/distfiles copieren und weiter gehts mit KDE.

Du wirst den Unterschied zu SuSE merken!

Das SuSE u.U. weniger Probleme macht, bezweifelt hier bestimmt

niemand. Nicht umsonst steht auf der Startseite von Gentoo.de die

Warnung, dass vieles per Hand gemacht werden muss. Aber es lohnt

sich.

Ich z.B. habe auf meinem AMD K6, KDE wieder zum Leben erwecken

können.

Ciao,

Donnergurgler

----------

## himpierre

Und um etwas konkreter zu werden, schreib doch bitte folgende Zeile in deine /etc/make.conf:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

Du kannst natürlich noch welche hinzufügen.

viele Grüsse

Thomas

----------

## Donnergurgler

Jetzt sehe ich endlich mal, wie man der Variablen mehrere Mirrors

beibringt. Das man mehr als einen eintragen können müsste, impliziert

allein der Name ja schon. Nur wollten weder ein Semikolon, noch ein

Komma richtig funktionieren     :Smile: 

----------

## Bullitt

ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo

den Mirror kann ich empfehlen, 88kb durchgehend mit TDSL . . .   :Very Happy: 

Bullitt

----------

## Egal

Und wenn du mal ein Packet nicht findest, schafft emerge -s Abhilfe ..

Einfach mal emerge -s png dann findest du schon das Richtige ..

Obwohl es libpng bei mir gibt.

Ansonsten kann ich Gentoo inzwischen nur empfehlen, obwohl ich auch

Anfangsschwierigkeiten hatte. Mit Mirrors läuft dann auch der DL

mit max. speed .. das einzige was lange dauert ist das compilieren ..

aber das ist ja auch einer der entscheidenden Unterschiede zu anderen

Distributionen. Wem das nicht gefällt, soll was anderes benutzen.

----------

## Fire-Reiher

bei dl probs is auch der prozilla zu empfehlen

dazu steht auch was in der make.conf , einfach ma "emerge prozilla", die prozilla zeile in der make.conf uncommenten und schon geht alles schneller =)

----------

## andreh

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Das erste was mir auffiel, der Download-Server ist trotz DSL grottenlahm. Mehr als 10kps sind nicht drin. [...] Nach fast 3 Tagen (wegen der elenden Downloadrate) muß ich feststellen, daß Gentoo wohl doch nicht so toll ist wie ich gehofft hatte.

 

Schau dir mal mirrorselect an (app-admin/mirrorselect), da suchst du dir dann einfach einen von aus, wenn die Haelfte aller Gentoo user ibiblio verwendet, ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass die Leitung auch mal in die Knie geht. Also zum entlasten einfach mal einen Mirror aus der Liste auswaehlen.

Und was Gentoo selber nun mit der "elenden Downloadrate" zu tun hat ist mir schleierhaft, kannst du mir das vielleicht erklaeren?

----------

